# A hit song



## Włoskipolak 72

Hello everyone !

A commercially successfully song , how do you say it in your language ?


Polish

przebój  = hit

Deverbal of *przebić *(przebijać) = to pierce , to pop.


lista przebojów  = the charts


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
Italian:
hit > _hit _(f.), _successo_
chart > _classifica, hit parade _(f.)_, top xxx _(f.)


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh

cân* (n.f.) *ysgubol *'a hit song' (Lit. 'a sweeping song')

Edit: It sweeps all before it, I s'pose ...


----------



## Olaszinhok

I'd add *tormentone* - summer hit and_* canzone del momento/ dell'estate*_ and so forth. I avoid using English words like the plague when I speak Italian.


----------



## סייבר־שד

The anglicism would generally be used here in Mexico, but Spanish *éxito *is used, as well.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian has two words:
хит (khit) - from English;
шлягер (shlyа́ger) - from German (somewhat dated, rarely used for modern songs).


----------



## AndrasBP

Awwal12 said:


> шлягер (shlyа́ger) - from German (somewhat dated, rarely used for modern songs).


That's what we still use in Hungarian: *sláger */ˈʃlaːgɛr/


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's the dated *«σουξέ»* [s̠uˈk͡s̠e̞] (neut. indecl.) which is now mostly used when referring to Greek bouzouki songs < Fr. succès. 
For modern songs, we too use the Eng. hit > *«χιτ»* [ˈçit̠] (neut. indecl.).


----------



## Frank78

German:

"Hit" - most common, neutral
"Gassenhauer" (alley hitter)- dated, "a song sung in all alleys"
"Evergreen" - dated, an old and still popular song
"Schlager" - a popular but not very sophisticated song, i.e. light entertainment, typically sung in German


----------



## Nanon

French: _un tube._
Two origins are proposed for this sense: either tubes that were used with early phonographs or "a hit song with words as shallow as a tube" (an acception allegedly coined by Boris Vian).
The anglicism _hit _is also used but when it comes to summer hits, saying _les tubes de l'été_ is way more frequent.
_Succès _sounds dated to my ears: « Édith Piaf - ses plus grands succès ».


----------



## Armas

Finnish: *hitti* or *menestyskappale*, literally "success piece".


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> Italian:
> hit > _hit _(f.), _successo_
> chart > _classifica, hit parade _(f.)_, top xxx _(f.)


Ciao alfaalfa,
Hits del momento ..or successi del momento o del passato ! 
Un successone = a big hit .




Olaszinhok said:


> I'd add *tormentone* - summer hit and_* canzone del momento/ dell'estate*_ and so forth. I avoid using English words like the plague when I speak Italian.


Tormentoni estivi or tormentoni dell'estate , that's right !
There are fewer and fewer summer hits !


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Awwal12 said:


> Russian has two words:
> хит (khit) - from English;
> шлягер (shlyа́ger) - from German (somewhat dated, rarely used for modern songs).


So you don't have a tipical Russian world ?
Although less popular ..??szlagier or hit are used in Polish..


----------



## Awwal12

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> So you don't have a tipical Russian world ?


I don't think so. Definitely no direct equivalents.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Frank78 said:


> German:
> 
> "Hit" - most common, neutral
> "*Gassenhauer*" (alley hitter)- dated, "a song sung in all alleys"
> "Evergreen" - dated, an old and still popular song
> "Schlager" - a popular but not very sophisticated song, i.e. light entertainment, typically sung in German


I have never heard that , thanks !

''Gassenhauer'' = popular song, chanson populaire or rengaine ? in French .




Nanon said:


> French: _un tube._
> Two origins are proposed for this sense: either tubes that were used with early phonographs or "a hit song with words as shallow as a tube" (an acception allegedly coined by Boris Vian).
> The anglicism _hit _is also used but when it comes to summer hits, saying _les tubes de l'été_ is way more frequent.
> _Succès _sounds dated to my ears: « Édith Piaf - ses plus grands succès ».


Merci Nanon

so YouTube  from you + tube

the tube = television
or the tube = hit ?

succès = succes , hit


What about rengaine ?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

סייבר־שד said:


> The anglicism would generally be used here in Mexico, but Spanish *éxito *is used, as well.


ok I see that *èxito* means success , thanks.



Armas said:


> Finnish: *hitti* or *menestyskappale*, literally "success piece".



Hitti is quite easy while menestyskappale ....


----------



## Nanon

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> so YouTube  from you + tube
> 
> the tube = television
> or the tube = hit ?
> 
> What about rengaine ?


Seen from a French angle, YouTube has no connection with the French sense of _tube = hit song_, and TV is not called _tube _in French either.
_Rengaine _has a specific, slightly negative, connotation. It is a song that is repeated so often that it turns boring.


----------



## Dymn

European Spanish: _*temazo*_, augmentative of _tema _("topic" but also "song"). _*Hit *_is also used.


----------



## alfaalfa

When Mr dj wants everybody on the dancefloor he plays a  _riempipista > _floor-filler 💃🕺


----------



## Penyafort

In Catalan, same as in Italian or Spanish, *un èxit* (a success), *un hit*, or, when a summer hit, la *cançó de l'estiu* ('the summer song').


----------



## Olaszinhok

Penyafort said:


> *un hit*,


In Italian it's feminine _una hit_.


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> In Italian it's feminine _una hit_.


Interesting. How comes? Because successo is masculine, isn't it? Or is the word _canzone _the one in mind?


----------



## סייבר־שד

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> ok I see that *èxito* means success , thanks.


Sorry, I forgot to point that out! That's what it means, yes.


----------



## alfaalfa

Penyafort said:


> Interesting. How comes? Because successo is masculine, isn't it  ? Or is the word _canzone _the one in mind?


Maybe _la canzone  > la hit _and _la classifica  > la hit parade_


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*להיט *(_lahit_) - from להט (heat, blaze). The similarity to English "hit" is intentional. 

*שלאגר *(from German Schlager) is another word for "hit", but now it's a bit dated.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek it's the dated *«σουξέ»* [s̠uˈk͡s̠e̞] (neut. indecl.) which is now mostly used when referring to Greek bouzouki songs < Fr. succès.
> For modern songs, we too use the Eng. hit > *«χιτ»* [ˈçit̠] (neut. indecl.).


Apologies for quoting myself, I just wanted to add that the native Greek word for _hit, succès_ (which is sometimes heard on the radio) is *«επιτυχία»* [e̞pit̠iˈçi.a] (fem.) < Classical feminine noun *«ἐπιτυχίᾱ» ĕpĭtŭkʰíā* --> _luck, chance, success, advantaɡe_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐπί» ĕpí* + Classical feminine noun *«τύχη» túkʰē* --> _fortune, providence, fate, chance, success_.


----------

